

Why Tech Has Turned Against Google - lowglow
http://www.techendo.co/posts/why-tech-has-turned-against-google

======
tzs
> And, when Google announced that it would cache email images in their own
> servers, Google took away the ability for people running newsletter
> campaigns to detect accurately the open rates of their emails

People already customize email campaigns (inserting customer name in the body,
inserting identifying information in the "unsubscribe" link so they can know
who wants to unsubscribe, possibly inserting links to per customer offers).

Can't they have the customization code also throw in ?random_number parameters
on image URLs to confound caching?

~~~
lowglow
I'm not sure if there is a workaround yet. I was curious about using custom
routes randomized this way and intercepting the requested filename.
file-<campaign>-<random>.jpg or something. I wonder how mailchimp is doing
this now.

------
throwaway420
Is it just me, or is this website downloading a 5 MB font before displaying
any text?

~~~
lowglow
Yeahhhhh so I need to fix that. I'm not really sure why it's waiting until
that font is downloaded before displaying text. I'll check this out.

